# Dreamweaver Hintergrund und Navigation



## Fragezeichen300 (16. Juni 2012)

Wie kann ich Ein Hintergrundbild Fixieren das sich anpasst auf die jeweiligen Bildschirmgrössen dabei müsse aber der Text der dann noch geschrieben wird nicht rutschen wenn ich das Fenster kleiner machen will. 
Weiss da jemand einen code?

besten dank


----------



## fbfeix (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wenn du in Dreamweaver den Hintergrund (von was) ändern willst, dann muss ich leider sagen: wusste gar nicht das das geht.

Aber wahrscheinlich willst du eher den Hintergrund deiner Website ändern oder? Wenn ich das weiter richtig verstanden hab willst du eine Feste Breite für deinen Text?

Das einzige was mir jetzt dazu einfällt wäre 2 Ebenen zu erstellen. Erst die untere mit deinem Hintergrundbild und danach die mit deinem Text. Sprich in etwa so:


```
<head>
   <style>
      #layer-0 {
         background-image: url(mau.png);
         background-size: 100% 100%; /* Achtung: css3 ****** */
         position: fixed; /* je nach dem auch 'absolute' möglich */   
         width: 100%;
         height: 100%;
      }
      #layer-1 {
         width: 500px;
      }
   <style>
</head>
<body>
   <div id="layer-0"></div>
   <div id="layer-1">Das ist ein BeispieltextBeispieltext</div>
</body>
```


Das ganze ist jetz aus dem Kopf heraus geschrieben. Also bring mich jetzt bitte nicht um wenn da'n (Denk)Fehler drin ist.


----------

